# john deere 5525 electronic pto ??



## ken1985 (Sep 12, 2021)

were looking at getting a jd 5525. i see they offer a manual ( lever style ) pto or a push button ( electronic ) pto option. we have never had a push button pto before, but A LOT of the tractors we have looked at have it. we do hay, and thus we have a lot of pto implements im just conserved about it coming on to fast and damaging the equipment ... ? i know you have to idle down the engine before engaging ... but i just can't see the button being as smooth as easing the pto lever in.... anybody have any input?? thanks!!


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

My 5525 has the lever and the 540E option also. My loader tractor is a JD 7410 with the electric engagement with the engine at idle it's really not bad. The newer tractors are even better I have turned on a 6 row peanut picker at full speed and it is smoother than I can do on my old stuff.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

I've had a 5525 with the lever and now have a 6105M and 5100M, both with electronic engagement and I haven't seen much difference. I wouldn't let that stop me from buying which ever tractor you find to be the best buy.


----------



## Sterling6.7 (Jul 11, 2017)

Go for it. I was concerned about the same thing after working tractors for about 30 years. Went from manual to electronic PTO engagement when I purchased a 5100E. I still watch with caution, but it is growing on me. I would not let it stop me from buying a tractor with it.


----------

